# Low FODMAP and Vitamin Pills



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

I started a _strict_ low FODMAP-diet 12 days ago. Now I feel tired in a very strange way, as if I have no energy (it's hard even to lift my arm) and I have dizzy sight. I know there's supposed to be transition when you feel bad if you exclude carbs from your diet, but it shouldn't be this though for me since I've been eating LCHF for a year and a half. To boost my energy, can I take vitamin pills and still follow "the rules according to low FODMAP"? If you have SIBO, does this feed the bacteria? I would be very grateful for a reply. (The pills contain corn starch + magnesium + a lot more)


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

scarlett21 said:


> Wassin vitamins are ok mag b


Thank you, Mag. Though, I have no clue what wassin vitamins are. Can you explain further? (Sorry if this is an obvious thing, maybe it's because english isn't my first language)


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Vitamin and mineral supplements are ok. Low-FODMAP should not be low-carb! it sounds like you may have low-carb flu. try eating more root vegetables like Parsnip, carrots, turnips. Also a baked sweet potato every day should help you, and butternut squash is good.


----------

